# PCMCIA card (WPC54G) not working!! [SOLVED]

## Shelbie

I need some help here.  I followed the Wireless Howto, browsed these newsgroups and checked out the ndiswrapper site but I still haven't managed to get my wireless card to work.

I have a Dell Inspiron 8200, 512Mb Ram, 60Gb, Radeon 9000 and a new Linksys WPC54G I would like to get talking to the Linksys WRT54G router.  I have included PCMCIA support in the kernel (gentoo-dev-sources-2.6-10r6 profile 2005.0), emerged ndiswrapper.  installed 'a' windows driver (from ndiswrapper site, not sure whether I have the right one) for my PCMCIA card (Linksys WPC54G) 

```
lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845 845 (Brookdale) Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801CAM IDE U100 (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000] (rev 01)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: 3Com Corporation 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] (rev 78)

0000:02:01.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4451 PC card Cardbus Controller

0000:02:01.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI4451 PC card Cardbus Controller

0000:02:01.2 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments PCI4451 IEEE-1394 Controller
```

```
#modprobe ndiswrapper

FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r6/misc/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid module format
```

"4Kstacks" is not set in the kernel.

Knoppix 3.7 seems to be able to find it, so I must be doing something wrong.  According to Knoppix it's a:

```
network controler: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.b/g Wireless LAN Controler (rev.2)
```

Any help is much appreciated!

----------

## Shelbie

Unmerged ndiswrapper

Emerged ndiswrapper 1.0

No 'SMP' in kernel

rebuild the kernel

reinstalled the windriver

autoloaded modules: yenta_socket, pcmcia_core

iwconfig wlan0

dhcpcd wlan0

----------

## spammerei

Hi,

I've got the same problem. I've got a BCM94306 card and it isn't recognized by lspci.

Can you please help me, I'm a complete beginner. I've got ndiswrapper 1.1 with AMD64 Gentoo.

Thanks

Sandro

----------

## Shelbie

I am still very much a n00b myself, I just use these forums a lot to post questions  :Smile: 

I am not sure what a BCM94306 card is.  The only thing I can tell you is to make sure the PCMCIA and wireless support is selected in the kernel and neither 'SMP' or '4Kstacks' is selected.  Rebuild your kernel (make sure there are no warnings when the kernel build finishes).  Reinstall ndiswrapper.  Reinstall your windriver.  Automatically load the yenta_socket and pcmcia_core modules.  Reboot and cross your fingers  :Smile: 

----------

## bakreule

 *Quote:*   

> reinstalled the windriver 

 

I've got the exact same setup as you, but what do you mean by this line???

----------

## bakreule

Never mind, got it working...

Reading manuals is a good thing.......

----------

## dreese9859

 *Shelbie wrote:*   

> Unmerged ndiswrapper
> 
> Emerged ndiswrapper 1.0
> 
> No 'SMP' in kernel
> ...

 

I've tried all those steps many times and I still get that same error.  I am using a Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) in my Compaq Presario R3000Z.  Does anybody have any other suggestions on what else could be done to solve this problem?

----------

## worldgnat

I get a message that says no device found when I type "iwconfig wlan0", is that normal?

-Peter

----------

## TheCarNinja

It means the wireless card isn't being recognized. More than likely you missed a step somewhere.

----------

